# Taekwondo Kibon Poomse Help



## npsed2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I am new to both Taekwondo and this forum.  Does anyone know where I can get instructions / mpeg files on how to perform the 20 movements of Kibon basic poomse?

Thanks


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 5, 2007)

You are looking for the WTF Tae Kwon Do basic Tae Guk forms?

If so one of our member's has the first eight forms on his sight.

http://twindragontkd.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=1

Hope that helps.


----------



## npsed2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks for that link but I am confused.  If there a pattern called Kibon Poomse?  The link points to other poomse with different names??


----------



## crushing (Mar 5, 2007)

Maybe this will help:

http://cbtausa.com/kiboniljang.html

I'm not familiar with this site.  I googled 'Kibon Il Jang' to find it.  I don't know if your organization does it the same.  Hope this helps.

I wish you the best in your training.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 5, 2007)

Admin note:  Thread moved to Tae Kwon Do forum.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Assist. Admin.


----------



## npsed2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## exile (Mar 5, 2007)

npsed2 said:


> Thanks for that link but I am confused.  If there a pattern called Kibon Poomse?  The link points to other poomse with different names??



I have the impression that the beginners' basic poomae called Kichos in a lot of places are also sometimes referred to as Kibon forms. You might check to see if that's actually the case. My own preliminary digging around suggests that it might be. If so, you can try looking it up under the name Kicho Il-Jang or something like that. Also check out Kibon on Googlethere are a fair number of entries, including some breakdowns in separate steps.


----------



## matt.m (Mar 5, 2007)

No, there are Kibbon poomsea.  I have a book at home that shows step by step detail pictorially.  I got it at Barnes and Nobles a few weeks ago.  The exact title and author escape me.  The book I am talking about has the Kibbon and Tae Guek poomsea illustrated quite nicely.

I will provide the name and author as well as amazon.com and B&N.com link soon.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 5, 2007)

matt.m said:


> No, there are Kibbon poomsea. I have a book at home that shows step by step detail pictorially. I got it at Barnes and Nobles a few weeks ago. The exact title and author escape me. The book I am talking about has the Kibbon and Tae Guek poomsea illustrated quite nicely.
> 
> I will provide the name and author as well as amazon.com and B&N.com link soon.


 
I used to do the Kibbon Poomsae back in the early 80's. I've later found out that there are at least 2 of them. The one I did was 20 movements long. It consisted of a down block & punches. 

Both Kibbon poomsae are listed in the book "The Official Taekwondo Training Manuel" by Master Lee, Soon Man published in 2005.


----------



## matt.m (Mar 5, 2007)

Yep Tom is correct.  the title is "Official TaeKwonDo Training Manual"
The authors are Soon Man Lee & Gaetane Ricke

Here are a couple of links:
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/booksearch/isbnInquiry.asp?z=y&EAN=9781402727078&itm=1

also

http://www.amazon.com/Official-Taek...0751233?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1173148496&sr=8-2

Good luck


----------



## Miles (Mar 5, 2007)

There is also a set of Chung Do Kwan kibons which were created by GM Park, Hae Man.  The first 3 are done in a horse stance with no kicks.  Number 4 features front kick, number 5 side kick, and finally, #6 round, back and hook kicks.

The kibon poomsae which are also known as kicho hyung il/ee/sam bu are known by Shotokan karateka as Taikyoku sho/ni/san dan.  These are taught in many dojang with a Moo Duk Kwan lineage.

Miles


----------



## Last Fearner (Mar 6, 2007)

npsed2 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to both Taekwondo and this forum. Does anyone know where I can get instructions / mpeg files on how to perform the 20 movements of Kibon basic poomse?
> 
> Thanks


 
Hi, npsed2! :wavey: 

First of all, welcome to Martial Talk! :ultracool Since you are new to both Taekwondo and this forum, you should go the "meet and greet" section and post an introduction of yourself to everyone here at MT. In the future, you might find yourself participating in other topics here besides the Taekwondo. Tell everyone a little about yourself, your Martial Art background (perhaps what got you started in TKD), what school or organization you are with, etc. It would also help if you expanded these details in your profile so other members here can get to know you better that way.

Now, to your question! The others here have answered well, and provided links. If this is not what you are looking for, please let us know. Many of the members here are very experienced and knowledgeable on the subject of KMA (Korean Martial Art), but sometimes we have to guess when provided with sketchy information.

If the link that crushing provided is the same form you are doing, this is also the form that I use for my white belts which is also known as "Kicho Hyung" (Base form). I am with the Chung Do Kwan Taekwondo, and choose to use Kicho as my beginner form.  It is also used in many Jidokwan schools prior to the use of the Taegeuk Poomsae (or Palgwe) which usually begin being implemented at the yellow belt or later. Not to confuse you, but perhaps to inform you, the Chang-Hon (Blue Cottage) system of Taekwondo Forms which was created by General Choi, Hong Hi (founder of the Oh Do Kwan, an early military school of Taekwondo, and later the ITF - International Taekwondo Federation), used a system of 24 patterns from white belt through 9th Dan Black Belt which were variations of the Shotokan Karate he learned in Japan during the Japanese occupation of WWII. His white belt form was called "Chun-Ji" (meaning "Heaven and Earth).

The Taegeuk patterns were created in the early '70s as the official forms of the Kukkiwon (National Academy and World Headquarters of Taekwondo in Seoul, Korea), and are also approved by the WTF (World Taekwondo Federation) for use in sport Taekwondo such as the Olympics and other tournaments. Many Taekwondo schools still use General Choi's Chang-Hon forms. Other schools use Taegeuk, Palgwe, or other forms, and some use multiple. However, the Taegeuk forms do not have a white belt form, thus instructors often use basic, stationary blocking and punching drills ("kibon" or "keibon" which is more accurately "Gibon dongjak" - basic movements)

Some schools still use General Choi's "Chun-ji" form for white belts, then proceed into the eight Taegeuk forms for the remainder of the color belts. Others use one or more "Kicho Hyung" for their beginner forms. The term "Kicho" means base or foundation. "Kicho Hyung" means your "Base Form." There are more than one "Kicho" forms but they are preliminary forms. I guess some instructors will call this "Kicho IL Jang" (first base form), and some will call it "Kibon IL Jang" (first basic form). Either way, it is the same form, from what I can tell.

Lastly, I want to ask you if your instructor had begun teaching you this form? Did your instructor suggest that you seek out a printed version of it? While many of the members here at Martial Talk are knowledgeable, your first resource in learning Taekwondo should be your instructor. Your instructor might not feel you are ready to get the whole form at once, or to jump ahead to read about how to do the next form. Perhaps your instructor has a print-out ready to give to you, but wants you to learn it from a live instructor first, so that you learn to value the human aspect, and teacher/student relationship. Respect the teacher first, then seek out additional resources to support what you have learned.

I'm glad you came here to Martial Talk (it is a great forum), and I hope you stay with us long as you travel your journey of Martial Art education. However, I suggest you ask your instructor about what written materials he or she prefers you rely on as a primary source, then ask if you may discuss with him or her what you learn elsewhere to get your instructors input and interpretation of outside information.

I hope you don't find my post here to be "overkill" or to discourage you in any way! I just want to help you get on the right path for being a good student with your current instructor, and using the internet (and us here at MT) as a back-up resource, and a fun place to chat about your Martial Art experiences.

Look forward to talking with you again, and don't forget to post an introduction in the "meet and greet" section.  

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 7, 2007)

Miles said:


> There is also a set of Chung Do Kwan kibons which were created by GM Park, Hae Man. The first 3 are done in a horse stance with no kicks. Number 4 features front kick, number 5 side kick, and finally, #6 round, back and hook kicks.
> 
> The kibon poomsae which are also known as kicho hyung il/ee/sam bu are known by Shotokan karateka as Taikyoku sho/ni/san dan. These are taught in many dojang with a Moo Duk Kwan lineage.
> 
> Miles


 
Here is something from 1980. The kibons (basic exercises) shown here are the one's designed by GM Park, Hae Man that Miles speaks of above. They are not the same as the form called "kibon". 



 
I agree with Last Fearner: if your instructor didn't recommend it, don't bother learning it, now.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 7, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> Here is something from 1980. The kibons (basic exercises) shown here are the one's designed by GM Park, Hae Man that Miles speaks of above. They are not the same as the form called "kibon".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

That was a nice find Iceman Thanks


----------



## Miles (Mar 7, 2007)

I am amazed at what is on the internet.  Good find IceM!

Miles


----------



## David_Gilbert (Sep 1, 2008)

There are a lot of videos availiable on YouTube, just do a search.


----------



## Miles (Sep 3, 2008)

Miles said:


> There is also a set of Chung Do Kwan kibons which were created by GM Park, Hae Man.  The first 3 are done in a horse stance with no kicks.  Number 4 features front kick, number 5 side kick, and finally, #6 round, back and hook kicks.
> 
> The kibon poomsae which are also known as kicho hyung il/ee/sam bu are known by Shotokan karateka as Taikyoku sho/ni/san dan.  These are taught in many dojang with a Moo Duk Kwan lineage.
> 
> Miles



I have come to learn from my senior Glenn U that these are actually poomsae created by GM Park for the Kukkiwon trainees.  They are not exclusively Chung Do Kwan though many dojangs with this lineage practice them.


----------



## Claire (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi, jeez you have a lot of complicated answers! Here is a link to which I think you are looking for;
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=l5E-Akin9tg

I remember having the same trouble when learning the "Kibon Poomsae". 
You'll then go onto your first form (Il Jang) so shouldn't have any difficulty after this one. Best of luck!


----------

